
Ask HN: What are the greatest scientific discoveries within the last 20 years? - virjog
What are the greatest scientific discoveries&#x2F;accomplishments within the last 20 years that have propelled humanity (and our understanding of it) forward?<p>If necessary, can extend this to the past 50 years as well.
======
mtmail
A bit older but seem relevant "Ask HN: What are the greatest discoveries in
the last few years?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731111)

